
A16Z Podcast: SaaS Go-to-Upmarket - simonpure
https://a16z.com/2020/05/29/a16z-podcast-saas-go-to-upmarket/
======
kirillzubovsky
Consider posting your highlights to SmashNotes for maximum distribution, would
very curious to see what’s inside.

